# Switching off unmounted/unused Hard Disks



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Apr 11, 2009)

If I'm correct when switching on a computer with multiple hard disks, they will be all start turning. If a system with for example three hard disks has one disk with FreeBSD on installed, is it possible (from OS level) to power down the other two remaining hard disks?


----------



## trev (Apr 12, 2009)

Yep.

man camcontrol (scsi disks)
man atacontrol (s/ata disks)


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for this info!


----------

